# Sigma SD1 - Foveon sensor



## well_dunno (Apr 10, 2012)

Hello all,

Has anyone any experience with the foveon X3 sensor? Had Sigma produced the camera in EF mount (not sure if it would be possible but still), I would consider giving it a go... Wonder how the lenses cope with it though... 

Cheers!


----------

